# Marcus Banks



## 22ryno (Mar 17, 2003)

A lot of people have varying opinions on him. I personally think he is ready to start right now. His defense sets a tone and his pushing the ball could really ignite the fast break and make Kobe's job a lot easier. Also Atkins would be more effective coming off the bench. He plays better in that role. 

Starters
Banks/Atkins/Vujacic(see minutes at the 2)
Bryant/Rush
Odom/Butler/George/Walton
Grant/Cook
Divac/Mihm/Medvedenko

End of game
Banks
Bryant
Butler
Odom
Divac


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

He can't start... He isn't a pg, in fact, if he wasn't that small he would undoubtedly play the 2. Atkins is a better shooter, better passer, better pg period. Banks is not ready to be a pg. I don't know if he ever will be. I see him more as an energy guy coming off the bench for the rest of his career.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I think Banks is gonna be a very good player. Natural pg NO, but not as bad as some are making him out to be. 

He'll be a starter sooner or later. 

I'm expecting Sasha to start the season at point if we don't make any more moves. 


Banks is tough and lightening quick. 

He's gonna give pg's around the league problems. 

With Kobe and Lamar running things he won't be asked to make any real decisions. Also Divac's passing relieves even more pressure.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

IMO, Banks is a natural PG. He has good handles, can pass the ball very well and can guard the quicker PGs. What makes him a SG?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> IMO, Banks is a natural PG. He has good handles, can pass the ball very well and can guard the quicker PGs. What makes him a SG?


Because he can't pass the ball very well, his handles aren't that nice, and he isn't a good floor general... He's a slasher, he needs to recieve that ball not give it up...


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> Because he can't pass the ball very well, his handles aren't that nice, and he isn't a good floor general... He's a slasher, he needs to recieve that ball not give it up...


No I think you're overstating somewhat here. He's not that raw. He does have some handles and he can pass some. Hell most of the league doesn't have a floor general. I can count on my hand the number of floor generals out there. He can do some of those things and Rudy T hasn't coached him up yet either. 

I think you're understating his talent.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> No I think you're overstating somewhat here. He's not that raw. He does have some handles and he can pass some. Hell most of the league doesn't have a floor general. I can count on my hand the number of floor generals out there. He can do some of those things and Rudy T hasn't coached him up yet either.
> ...


You're right, alot of teams don't have a floor general. Gimme one good team without one though.

Spurs - Parker
Kings - Bibby
Pistons - Billups
T-Wolves - Cassell
Pacers - That was their weakness but even Tinsley is more of a pg than Banks
Dallas - Had Nash
Memphis - J Williams
And I can go on, there are a few more teams that have good floor generals, and oddly enough they have good records...

Atkins should be the starter, he is more suited to play that role. Banks isn't a true PG, it would REALLY surprise me if Banks got the starting position and averaged over 5 APG...


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

Banks showed potential last year when he dropped 28 against Atlanta on 4/14/04.

Marcus Banks profile...
www.nba.com/playerfile/marcus_banks/index.html?nav=page


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> You're right, alot of teams don't have a floor general. Gimme one good team without one though.
> ...



Again I think you're overstating the term floor general. 

Parker, Bibby, and Billups all averaged right around 5 apg. They're not any more of a floor general than Kobe or Tmac are. They are just guards who set up the offense and shoot the ball. 

Nash, Cassell, and Jwill I might consider REAL floor generals but like I said I wouldn't consider guys who get 5 apg floor generals. 

Jason Terry , Gilbert Arenas and Steve Francis get around 5 apg and they're not real floor generals either. 

I think Banks can be as good as those guys and get 5-6 apg. Playing with Kobe, Odom,Butler and Rush he's sure to get his share of dimes. 

I think very few teams have actual Generals. 

Banks is not as raw as you make him out to be. He's more pg than sg.


Man you're incredible you don't think getting an actual floor general in JKidd is a good move you say he can't defend and has lost a step now we trade for a good fast athletic guard who can lock into pg's and you're saying he's too raw and dissing the man. 

You hate the Lakers and your bias is obvious man, you find every angle possible to throw dirt on any Lakers player. 

You know like I know that Atkins is garbage and starting him makes no impact at all while Banks with his physical talents has a chance to be special it wouldn't be the 1st time the Celtics gave up on a good pg too soon. They said the same things about Billups some years ago when he left Boston.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> He can't start... He isn't a pg, in fact, if he wasn't that small he would undoubtedly play the 2. Atkins is a better shooter, better passer, better pg period. Banks is not ready to be a pg. I don't know if he ever will be. I see him more as an energy guy coming off the bench for the rest of his career.


Banks is 23, and the 1 is easily the position that takes the longest to learn. So, this statement is a bit weird. I'd understand your logic if he had been playing for 4 years or something, but his entire career has spanned a single season with limited PT in the East. 

And that all said, the Lakers don't need a traditional PG to begin with. The Lakers' starting lineup will consist of 3 perfectly legitimate passers and creators (Kobe, Odom, and Vlade) or 4 if Malone comes back. Heck, Rudy may throw Butler into the starting lineup, making that 4 great passers without Malone. The Lakers don't *need* a PG with passing skills, it's a bonus.

Quite frankly, I want Atkins to play no more than 25-30 mpg. Banks needs to get 20 mpg this season and some starts along with that.


----------



## U reach. I teach (May 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> And that all said, the Lakers don't need a traditional PG to begin with. The Lakers' starting lineup will consist of 3 perfectly legitimate passers and creators (Kobe, Odom, and Vlade) or 4 if Malone comes back. Heck, Rudy may throw Butler into the starting lineup, making that 4 great passers without Malone. The Lakers don't *need* a PG with passing skills, it's a bonus.
> 
> Quite frankly, I want Atkins to play no more than 25-30 mpg. Banks needs to get 20 mpg this season and some starts along with that.


Totally agree. The lakers offense isn't goning to live and die on Banks' decision making skills. As EHL said, it'll be a bonus. Don't forget about Sasha. We need to see what he can do as well. Atkins has a very movable $4.5 mil expiring contract next year.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Sac Kings is right*

Banks is ULTRA explosive, and that is why he is in the NBA...he can get in the passing lanes and get steals and he is extremely quick. But he will never be a PG...his ballhandling is average at best, and he is very erratic. 

If you want to see how good he is as a PG, look no further than this summer's Orlando Summer Pro League, where he had 7 assists and 16 turnovers in 4 games.

After that showing (and Delonte West's good showing), Doc Rivers told Danny to get him out of town. 

There is no question who the Lakers starting PG will be come November, and that is Chucky Atkins. You'll like him; he's a gamer. 

This trade is one that helped both teams.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Banks is ULTRA explosive, and that is why he is in the NBA...he can get in the passing lanes and get steals and he is extremely quick. But he will never be a PG...his ballhandling is average at best, and he is very erratic.


You've basically described Tony Parker in his rookie season. While I respect your opinion since you've probably watched Banks a lot more than I have, I think it's still fairly obvious that Banks isn't a finished product and has many years to improve his passing and decision making. Again, PG is the hardest position in the NBA to learn.


----------



## Pure Scorer (Jul 20, 2002)

"Billups"

How are billups point guard skills any better then banks?
please tell me.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Billups?*

Billups came into the league as a SHOOTER.  Banks has no jump shot; he cannot shoot. Banks is more explosive, and quicker, but an inch shorter. 

Banks could eventually learn and improve as a playmaker, to be sure.

But to have a turnover/assist ratio in summer league, as opposed to an assist/turnover ratio is pretty pathetic. 

Banks will leave you with some jaw-dropping plays, and he will also frustrate. 

He could be a starting point guard someday. But not today. Chucky is the starter in LA, and it shouldn't be close.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Billups?*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> Billups came into the league as a SHOOTER. Banks has no jump shot; he cannot shoot. Banks is more explosive, and quicker, but an inch shorter.
> 
> Banks could eventually learn and improve as a playmaker, to be sure.
> ...


:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, this doesn't make any sense. I'm TELLING you that you have a better PG. It's not like I'm saying that you have NO PG, I'm saying Atkins is better. There is a reason he started for the Celtics and Banks was on the bench. There is a reason Banks was a high draft pick, yet they gave up on him as being their PG of the future. Because he isn't a true PG, Atkins is closer to a true PG... And let me rephrase that, name ONE good team, that doesn't have a good PG...


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> Lol, this doesn't make any sense. I'm TELLING you that you have a better PG. It's not like I'm saying that you have NO PG, I'm saying Atkins is better. There is a reason he started for the Celtics and Banks was on the bench. There is a reason Banks was a high draft pick, yet they gave up on him as being their PG of the future. Because he isn't a true PG, Atkins is closer to a true PG... And let me rephrase that, name ONE good team, that doesn't have a good PG...


And I'm telling you there's a reason Atkins has been passed around like a dish rag and I'm telling the Celtics have a history of giving up good pg's like they did with Billups. 

Banks isn't a 2 guard he has some pg skills. 

You need to check the clips in this forum.


----------



## 22ryno (Mar 17, 2003)

I think everyone is underestimating the improvements Banks will make from year 1 to year 2. To say that Chucky Atkins is better because he started last year is ignorant because you nor I know the improvements each player has made. Personally having seen Banks work ethic I believe he is ready to start. Kobe is going to love this kid.


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

The Best floor generals are , IMO, J-Kidd and Andre Miller. Another great, one of the greatest floor generals in recent times was Mateen Cleaves at MSU. Not in the league because he's short (5'11"), slow (for NBA PG standards) and has no shot. Since I've watched just about every Piston game for a couple years now, I know Atkins will do ok for the Lakers. He can score in a half court game and shoot the 3. He's not an astonishing passer, but he get's the ball where it needs to go. 

One thing about Atkins that I don't like is his speed and quikness. After watching him play in person in the MBA (Michigan Basketball Association), during the summer I know he's slow. He will be a decent PG on our team. He's good enogh to start but could easily come of the bench if there were another decent PG on the team, like Tyronn Lue's situation in Washington, Orlando and Houston.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

I appreciate the honest comments from the celtic and other fans. I don't know much about Banks or any of the others so any info is appreciated.


----------



## U reach. I teach (May 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>22ryno</b>!
> Personally having seen Banks work ethic I believe he is ready to start. Kobe is going to love this kid.


If he is a gym rat, He and Kobe will get along fine. :yes:


----------



## radronOmega (Aug 1, 2004)

*re*

If banks has at least half the work ethic as Kobe, better watch out. 

Tony Parker was erratic and inconsistant in his first year and all he could do was drive but look at how he developed under TD's wing. He's explosive and is more of a scorer than a passer but he's still one of the best

We don't need a true pg because Divac, Kobe, and Odom can do that as well as Luke Walton. We need a hard nosed defender that can break the other team's defense down and Banks can do that. 

He isn't as a good a shooter as Billups when he came to the league, so what. There's a reason he wasn't the #5 pick like him. Banks does have superior defense to Billups however so you can say that too.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> I think everyone is underestimating the improvements Banks will make from year 1 to year 2. To say that Chucky Atkins is better because he started last year is ignorant because you nor I know the improvements each player has made. Personally having seen Banks work ethic I believe he is ready to start. Kobe is going to love this kid.


So wait wait wait, Atkins was better last season, Banks was having a crappy summer league, which is partially why they released him, and you are saying Banks should start on the ASSUMPTION that Banks is going to make this drastic improvement?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> So wait wait wait, Atkins was better last season, Banks was having a crappy summer league, which is partially why they released him, and you are saying Banks should start on the ASSUMPTION that Banks is going to make this drastic improvement?


!st of all on the strewngth of his defense he's better than Atkins. All Atkins offers is someone who can walk the ball up the floor and hit spot-up jumpers.

Banks can penetrate and and scvore and pass plus he can push the ball and play really good defense. 

He will do well guarding guys like Bibby. Which is why I think is the likely rationale behind lets start the swinging gate Atkins talk.

Atkins will have very little impact on the game while Banks could have a real effect. 

Sasha may be the one starting anyway. 

I to think Kobe's gonna love locking up on defense with Banks. 

Refer to the film clips in this forum.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Just like him and Payton were gonna lock down the opposing guards right?


----------



## U reach. I teach (May 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Just like him and Payton were gonna lock down the opposing guards right?


Ok, now you are really just hating if you won't even give him his props on D. He led the league in steals/48 min last year.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Just like him and Payton were gonna lock down the opposing guards right?


Let it out rather than disguising the hate. 

GP was very old everyone knows that. But Banks is perhaps the fastest guard in the NBA. He has strength and hand quickness. 

Kobe is their and with time Banks will be there too. 

Tell Bibby and B Jack beware.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> Let it out rather than disguising the hate.
> ...


I'm sure they are shaking... Atkins is the better fit, Atkins is the better PG, Atkins is more experienced, Atkins is the better shooter, Atkins is a better all around PG period.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm sure they are shaking... Atkins is the better fit, Atkins is the better PG, Atkins is more experienced, Atkins is the better shooter, Atkins is a better all around PG period.


Yeah Atkins is soo good Lakers made this trade cause they couldn't wait to snag a young up and coming Atkins 

Man they just had to have Atkins. 

You're fooling yourself. 

Yeah Ainge really knows what he's doing in Celtics land he traded Banks because he was trash. 

Just like the old Celtics regime traded Billups. 

Banks is gonna make Bibby's job much harder than GP did. 

Atkins would be welcome fresh meat for Bibby. 

Banks is the better talent by far.


----------



## 22ryno (Mar 17, 2003)

Atkins is good player but he is a better fit as a back up. Banks averaged about 15 points a game and 3 steals in summer league. His turnovers are miss leading because of the up and down pace they were playing.


----------



## U reach. I teach (May 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>22ryno</b>!
> His turnovers are miss leading because of the up and down pace they were playing.


He's also VERY agressive, which will lead to more turnovers. Not saying he's a great decision maker, just not a Terrible one.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Turnovers NOT misleading*

Did you guys see the games? No, you didn't. The guy dribbles the ball off his foot out of bounds. 

Look, Banks will wreak havoc on defense, when he's in there. But you're wasting your breath. Atkins will start, because the Lakers cannot afford to turn the ball over 5 times a game. Atkins was the Celtics best player against the Pacers in the playoffs last year, and he is no "dish rag." The guy can play. You'll be happy with both of them, but don't discount what I am saying about Banks. He has amazing athleticism, but he is no point guard, and no basketball player yet. 

One story, though. In a game against Houston, Banks was in Steve Francis's grill so bad on defense, that Francis basically threw a fist at him and got called for an offensive foul. I've seen Banks frustrate Francis, Kidd and others with his great quickness on defense. The kid doesn't back down. He'll make a nice backup PG. Vujacic and Atkins are better PGs, but Banks is a nice athlete.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Turnovers NOT misleading*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> Did you guys see the games? No, you didn't. The guy dribbles the ball off his foot out of bounds.
> 
> Look, Banks will wreak havoc on defense, when he's in there. But you're wasting your breath. Atkins will start, because the Lakers cannot afford to turn the ball over 5 times a game. Atkins was the Celtics best player against the Pacers in the playoffs last year, and he is no "dish rag." The guy can play. You'll be happy with both of them, but don't discount what I am saying about Banks. He has amazing athleticism, but he is no point guard, and no basketball player yet.
> ...


Perfect... 5 stars


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Turnovers NOT misleading*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> Did you guys see the games? No, you didn't. The guy dribbles the ball off his foot out of bounds.
> 
> Look, Banks will wreak havoc on defense, when he's in there. But you're wasting your breath. Atkins will start, because the Lakers cannot afford to turn the ball over 5 times a game. Atkins was the Celtics best player against the Pacers in the playoffs last year, and he is no "dish rag." The guy can play. You'll be happy with both of them, but don't discount what I am saying about Banks. He has amazing athleticism, but he is no point guard, and no basketball player yet.
> ...


Wrong. 

Lakers don't need a pg they have 3 of the best passers in the NBA on their roster in Odom, Divac and Kobe. They don't need Banks setting the table for anyone. Atkins doesn't do that anyway. All Atkins does well is use the pick and roll to pop out and hit jumpers Thats it. He's no playmaker. 

The Lakers need defense outta their pg. And Banks is an excellent one. Plus the Lakers are gonna play the game at a really high pace another bebenfit of having Banks play. 

With others generating most of the half court offense Banks won't create that many turnovers. Plus he's not that raw offensively as a pg anyway.

He can play point with who we have on our roster. 

I'd expect we're going young and athletic which puts more of the competition between Sasha and Banks. 

I don't want to say who's gonna start because thats Rudy's call. But the direction we're going in is against what Atkins brings to the table. 

We will be a fast breaking team which plays into Banks's strength as a player thats what Rudy has said.


----------



## U reach. I teach (May 24, 2003)

*Re: Turnovers NOT misleading*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> Did you guys see the games? No, you didn't. The guy dribbles the ball off his foot out of bounds.
> 
> Look, Banks will wreak havoc on defense, when he's in there. But you're wasting your breath. Atkins will start, because the Lakers cannot afford to turn the ball over 5 times a game. Atkins was the Celtics best player against the Pacers in the playoffs last year, and he is no "dish rag." The guy can play. You'll be happy with both of them, but don't discount what I am saying about Banks. He has amazing athleticism, but he is no point guard, and no basketball player yet.
> ...


Ok. I got U. But seriously, who would U rather have on the floor against the kings, the nets, the suns, the hornets, the magic, the pistons, the sixers, etc., with Kobe, Odom, and Divac? Let it be known, I think atkins should start, but banks should get the same if not more minutes. But who would U (who has seen them play more than most of us) want on the floor? We don't need a pure, pass first, shoot second point guard, and we haven't had one in a while.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Turnovers NOT misleading*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> Did you guys see the games? No, you didn't. The guy dribbles the ball off his foot out of bounds.
> 
> Look, Banks will wreak havoc on defense, when he's in there. But you're wasting your breath. Atkins will start, because the Lakers cannot afford to turn the ball over 5 times a game. Atkins was the Celtics best player against the Pacers in the playoffs last year, and he is no "dish rag." The guy can play. You'll be happy with both of them, but don't discount what I am saying about Banks. He has amazing athleticism, but he is no point guard, and no basketball player yet.
> ...


Nice post but I tend to agree with Jazzy. I don't think we'll need him to handle the ball all the time in our halfcourt sets. Odom and Kobe will be the primary playmakers in that offense. What we need on offense is a player that can push the ball in transition and create opportunities for others. Banks is capable of doing that. He seems to thrive at playing a fast, aggressive pace. He can get careless at times with the ball but he'll certainly do his fair share of damage in transition. We also need a stopper on defense. Banks looks to be that kind of a player. Obviously, he's not a great shooter or decision maker with the basketball. For now we'll have to limit his ball handling opportunities until he improves in that department. He may never be a prototypical PG but Kobe and Odom aren't your prototypical SGs and PFs either. Both are fully capable of making up for Banks' shortcomings as a playmaker.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Pick and Roll*

How much do you Lakers fans really know about Rudy Tomjanovich? The guy LOVES pick-and-roll, an Atkins strength. So Vlade and Lamar Odom are going to bring the ball up? No. Atkins is perfect for the Lakers offense, and he can shoot from outside, which Banks cannot. 

Banks will be an excellent defensive change-of-pace, and should get about 20 minutes a game, but you'll see about the turnovers. You'll have to pick your spots with this kid. 

Are some of you demanding Banks to start the same people that thought Brian Cook could actually play? Youth does not necessarily equal results. 

Banks could be an all-star, or he could be a poor man's Robert Pack. I think they better get a good guards coach to work with this kid...but in the West, I don't think they can afford to babysit...they've got a fight on their hands to make the playoffs.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

1st off we gonna easily make the playoffs. 

Secondly. Atkins is a weak defender he's filler. He's been passed around because he isn't that effective. 

If in fact he has allstar potential thats more reason to play the kid. 

Lakers want to play the fastbreaking style. Thats perfect for Banks's game. Not Atkins. 

Anyone can bring the ball up court if Banks can't do that then he doesn't deserve to be in the NBA. 

I think Banks is gonna surprise folks being more of the allstar caliber player eventually than a Robert Pack type.

Playing with Kobe and odom will expand his understanding of the game. 

I think a team with Vets who've been in high profile and pressure games is the kind of team a player like him could develop better on. 

The Celtics roster was under so much turmoil with Ricky Davis jacking up shots and Pierce backhanding teammates. 

Lakers roster is better prepaired for a player like him. 

I think he's gonna be fine.


----------



## P2TheTruth34 (May 25, 2003)

I completely agree with Truth34 on this one. Atkins has proven that he was the better player last year, and Banks summer league performance and Managements opinion of him doesn't point to major improvement as of yet. Plus, someone said that his TOs were higher in SL because they were playing so uptempo, well Banks whole game relies on uptempo play because if you take away his speed he is nearly nothing offensively. He has good one on one moves, but is far from being a good passer or having good court sense. He also can't really shoot from 3, and is only okay from mid-range. He can get to the basket but it gets a little predictable because teams let him shoot the outside shot a little bit and he tries to take it to the rim everytime. NO WAY is Banks ready right now to start. He is definitely and unquestionably great defensively because of his tenacity and amazingly quick feet. He is able to get in front of anybody which is crazy. While I think it is okay to be optimisitic with Banks, I think it is going to take one hell of a coaching job to make him a really good starting PG and I guarantee that Banks won't start. Banks isn't a 2 guard by any means besides the fact he is a slasher. A 2 guard usually needs to be able to shoot and he can't.


----------



## U reach. I teach (May 24, 2003)

*Re: Pick and Roll*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> So Vlade and Lamar Odom are going to bring the ball up? No.


Actually, Lamar might. But that's not what I ment. What I'm saying is with so many good passers, and hopefully good ball movement, Banks won't need to set others up. Bringing the ball up the floor isn't that hard of a job BTW.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Banks is great for the Lakers.

He plays great defense at the PG position which is what the Lakers have been deperately searching for years.

On offense all he has to do is penetrate every once in awhile


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Funny, the Laker fans are telling the Boston fans that they are wrong... Considering that Banks played one year in the NBA, and played for Boston. They seem to have no biased opinion of him, and are just telling you what his strengths and weaknesses are. The guy isn't fit for a Laker PG, he can't shoot, and he commits turnovers, Atkins can play decent defense, he can shoot, he can pass, he doesn't commit to's he's better overall and should start. Banks should get about 20-25 mpg, be the energy guy, and if a PG is torching you put him in... and see if he can shut them down.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

And Laker fans are saying the Lakers will be more up tempo, instead of a dump it into shaq and stand around team, so jump shooting isn't going to hurt them that much compared to teams from previous years. The also have several good ball handlers in Kobe and Odom who are both capable of bringing the ball up and many passers so creating shot opporunities isn't a big deal if Banks can't do that.

If the Lakers can't score he may be a problem, I don't know yet, cause the season hasn't started, I don't expect it to be, as other Laker fans, so several fans are saying they prefer banks over atkins.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

No Laker fan is claiming Banks is offensively amazing with great ball handling skills and draining 3's left and right.

They are just saying his weaknesses don't matter that much on the Lakers, and his strengths (ability to play amazing defense, quickness) outweight his weaknesses (which can be neutralized due to the abilities of the rest of the players on the squad).


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KennethTo</b>!
> And Laker fans are saying the Lakers will be more up tempo, instead of a dump it into shaq and stand around team, so jump shooting isn't going to hurt them that much compared to teams from previous years. The also have several good ball handlers in Kobe and Odom who are both capable of bringing the ball up and many passers so creating shot opporunities isn't a big deal if Banks can't do that.
> 
> If the Lakers can't score he may be a problem, I don't know yet, cause the season hasn't started, I don't expect it to be, as other Laker fans, so several fans are saying they prefer banks over atkins.


Regaurdless of being up-tempo, you still need to be able to shoot in half court, or you'll be exactly like Memphis, once they slow you down, you're done...


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Lakers have Kobe and Odom, they can both create, especially Kobe.

The offense isn't going down because 1 player isn't good at jump shooting. He can always penetrate if he's not a good jump shooter.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Banks IS perfect for the Lakers*

And will be a nice backup PG for them, providing much-needed defense and athleticism. 

But to say that Kobe and Odom will help him with his "understanding of the game" is laughable. Believe me, Marcus already knows how to jack up bad shots. He just doesn't have the talent Kobe does. 

He needs to continue learning from Chucky Atkins.


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ (Jun 8, 2003)

lloyd will be fine .. give him a chance ... he is hungry for more


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: Banks IS perfect for the Lakers*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> And will be a nice backup PG for them, providing much-needed defense and athleticism.
> 
> But to say that Kobe and Odom will help him with his "understanding of the game" is laughable. Believe me, Marcus already knows how to jack up bad shots. He just doesn't have the talent Kobe does.



that was truly funny *barry sanders laugh*


----------

